# 

## doris

*  ,  , 
Dial-up , , Proxy , VPN ,
Wi-Fi, WiMAX,    .*
    200     500    .
,, http://internet.moy.su/forum/

----------


## Mary(intel)

100.  !!!  !

----------

*Mary(intel)*, , , . pasko73@list.ru

----------


## kaster

,      ,     .     https://corbina.ua/  ,      .          .  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

